# Chirping Noise When Turning Left?!



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post, unfortunately it is because I need some help. I have an 04 Quicksilver A4 with 54 k and I have a slight problem. Every time I turn the wheel slightly to the left a chirping noise starts coming from the front left. It chirps at regular evenly spaced intervals depending on how fast I am going, and goes away immediately when I straighten the wheel out. It makes the noise regardless of whether I am cruising, accelerating or coasting (not sure about braking). 
Would the brake pads chirp when turning if they are low? Is it a rotor problem, suspension, any help you can give me would be great.

Any Help Is Much Appreciated!
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I would check the brake pads, sounds like they are getting worn out and maybe rubbing on the wear indicator.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.
It also sounds like to me that the pads are worn out. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks guys ill try that out


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of squeak is it? Check your suspension for worn/torn bushings, and any shiny spots that your wheel might have come into contact with. Is there any debris, or bubbling on the tire?

Any other descrition? Is is a metal chirp, rubbery sound?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Kyle, bring the car in to me ASAP, i will check it out for free. 

I'll be at the shop from 8 to 5 saturday, 

Expert Tire - Westfield MA


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

*:*



exwrx said:


> What kind of squeak is it? Check your suspension for worn/torn bushings, and any shiny spots that your wheel might have come into contact with. Is there any debris, or bubbling on the tire?
> 
> Any other descrition? Is is a metal chirp, rubbery sound?


I will look but the sound is a metal chirp not rubbery. I wish i could give more of a description but i dunno much else. 
- frt left wheel
- heard at low rolling speeds when steering wheel is to the left of center
- not heard when braking
- heard when cruising or accelerating + turn


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Kyle, bring the car in to me ASAP, i will check it out for free.
> 
> I'll be at the shop from 8 to 5 saturday,
> 
> Expert Tire - Westfield MA


Is there any other time other than today that you will be in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I will be here on Monday (after 9ish), and tuesday


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey, maybe I can help because I am having the same problem. Check your stabilizer bar or lower control arm to see if the two are rubbing. Turn your wheel to the left and check it out. I have been in and out from the dealer and they can't figure out why the hell it's doing that. I have an 06 with 13000 miles on it (stock) and only drive it on the weekends. The dealer has replaced the tie rod on that same side a few months ago and I'm thinking it may have bent something somewhere. They told me to bring it to a body shop so they can check to see if the frame or some **** like that was bent and that is where I stand. Pontiac is the worst when it comes down to warranty issues, but check that. Hope this helped


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

fiacovo said:


> Hey, maybe I can help because I am having the same problem. Check your stabilizer bar or lower control arm to see if the two are rubbing. Turn your wheel to the left and check it out. I have been in and out from the dealer and they can't figure out why the hell it's doing that. I have an 06 with 13000 miles on it (stock) and only drive it on the weekends. The dealer has replaced the tie rod on that same side a few months ago and I'm thinking it may have bent something somewhere. They told me to bring it to a body shop so they can check to see if the frame or some **** like that was bent and that is where I stand. Pontiac is the worst when it comes down to warranty issues, but check that. Hope this helped


thanks man ill check it out


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Maybe found the problem?*

Hey Guys, 
I was in the garage this morning trying to figure this whole thing out and I came across this. 
The back of the front left rotor has ring shaped scratches in it. If i put my hand up to them I can feel them dip down with rough edges. This is obviously not right but do you think it is _the_ problem?
What should I do?
Here are some pics (hopefully)


----------



## kdkiernan (Aug 16, 2008)

*more pics*

more


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

kdkiernan said:


> more


i will look at my brake pads to see if this is the issue....i have the same exact squeaking coming from my right rear tire area...looks like it might be time for us to replace the brakes....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Make sure your wheels are torqued properly. Also could just be shot pads or warmed rotors.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

problem solved....when i was putting in spring expanders, and i didnt torque the lugs right when i was puttin the wheel on.....took it in for an alignment and its gone now....


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the same exact problem. 05 with 42xxx miles on it. mines at the shop right now for other reasons but i was going to get an alignment done as well and they said one of my tie rods was bad so I'm going to assume this is causing the same problem you were having. I guess I'll find out...


----------

